# Honorary Colonel Charley Fox carrying the torch at 87



## RackMaster (Nov 8, 2007)

> *Honorary Colonel Charley Fox carrying the torch at 87*
> by Holly Bridges
> 
> 
> ...




HCol Fox's Unit is 412 (T) Squadron, he sounds like an amazing man.  

412 (Transport) Squadron


> 412 (T) Squadron is based in Ottawa but belongs to 8 Wing Trenton. It provides high-ranking government officials and foreign dignitaries with VIP air transportation worldwide.
> 
> The Squadron currently operates six Bombardier CC-144 Challengers. To accomplish this task it employs 16 pilots, 7 flight stewards and 9 civilians. Last year, the Squadron flew a total of 2825 hours.
> 
> Transport Canada has been working with the squadron since the closure of CFB Ottawa in October of 1994 when it assumed responsibility for the maintenance of the four Challengers. The relationship has since evolved and matured. The result is a more economical, efficient and effective Administrative Flight Service.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is another amazing story on HCol Fox.  There are links to his Bio and more.  ;)



> *Air Force veteran to honour fallen friends*
> November 9, 2006
> News Photo
> Veterans’ Week 2006
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 8, 2007)

Another incredible Veteran, great post.


----------

